# Iron warriors and noise marines



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i know that there times when they use khorne berzerkers, but how about Noise marines?, they can lay down a heavy amount of fire... and i would see them being in a siege with IW do you think it would work?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Because in a protracted siege, they'd probaby get bored and go elsewhere?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The short answer is no-- The Iron Warriors are pretty non-religious, and their having ever included berserkers in their ranks was purely a balance issue in the 3rd Edition rules. 

Noise Marines are, with few exceptions, EMPEROR'S CHILDREN. Despite what the new Codex tries to suggest, the Legions don't fight alongside one another-- they shoot at each other. And, as Pariah said, they'd get bored sitting in the trenches and probably start shooting at the Iron Warriors anyway, even if they were allies initially.

The Iron Warriors really were best represented in the previous codex-- option for a basilisk or vindicator, emphasis on heavy support, and NO MARKS other than that of Chaos Undivided.


----------

